# Burglar dies in chimney



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2015)

Burglar stuck in chimney dies after homeowner lights fire

This is a bit odd...and I find it hard to believe someone stuck in a chimney would wait until a fire was built to scream out for help, especially someone who has been stuck for 24 hours.


----------



## AWP (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm a "who cares" guy. Homeboy had no business in that chimney and my pure speculative guess is he screamed and was tired from it/ no one was coming. Maybe he yelled when the owner was inside, maybe not. Maybe the owner decided to light the fire and screw with the guy and the perp died, but the bottom line is you play stupid games, you win stupid prizes. I wouldn't be surprised if a tox screen on Chimney Boy came back positive, but I hope nothing happens to the homeowner regardless. Should you die over a simple B&E? No, but if you don't put yourself in that position you don't have to worry about dying in a freaking chimney, Stupid Claus.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 30, 2015)

One word: Karma....

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 30, 2015)

Okay that would be some cold blooded shit if the home owner knew there was a dude stuck in his chimney and then started the fire.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Okay that would be some cold blooded shit if the home owner knew there was a dude stuck in his chimney and then started the fire.



Yes it would be, hints the question. I've started probably a few thousand fires in a fire place, its obvious immediately if the chimney is closed or blocked. And why it would take so long to put it out once "Stupid Claus" started screaming, is another big question. Either way, I agree it really doesn't matter, and the kid brought it on himself. Just seems really odd, and crazy ruthless if harry homeowner did roast the dude (and I'm not saying that happened).


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 30, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Okay that would be some cold blooded shit if the home owner knew there was a dude stuck in his chimney and then started the fire.


Maybe, but how many break-ins has the owner sufferred?
There comes a point where good people have to be cold-hearted if they are going to survive.


----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 30, 2015)

Shitty way to die.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 30, 2015)

@DA SWO - agreed, but it does not change the fact that regardless of how many times the man may have had his home broken into, to start a fire, knowing there is someone stuck in the chimney, likely begging for help, is different than pulling your Sig from the nightstand and killing the bad guy in your house at 2am.   The man in the chiminey is not a threat - I'm assuming that that the baddie was worn out and didn't start yelling for help again until the smoke started coming up - if that was not the case, the home owner would be guilty of attempted murder -


----------



## Gunz (Nov 30, 2015)

Where does it say, either in the link or the original story in the _Fresno Bee, _that the fire was lit intentionally knowing there was a man in the chimney? The link says the man tried to put the fire out when screams were heard and the original story says the family didn't know there was a dude in the chimney when the fire was lit.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 30, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Where does it say, either in the link or the original story in the _Fresno Bee, _that the fire was lit intentionally knowing there was a man in the chimney?



It does not, @Diamondback 2/2 was just questioning some of the 'facts' as they've been laid out. (opening post)


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 30, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Maybe, but how many break-ins has the owner sufferred?
> There comes a point where good people have to be cold-hearted if they are going to survive.



That's fucked up man.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2015)

Ocoka One said:


> Where does it say, either in the link or the original story in the _Fresno Bee, _that the fire was lit intentionally knowing there was a man in the chimney? The link says the man tried to put the fire out when screams were heard and the original story says the family didn't know there was a dude in the chimney when the fire was lit.



Yeah nobody (well maybe I am but not based on any factual information) is stating the homeowner intentionally set the fire to kill the dude. I'm just questioning how someone could without immediately knowing someone was in the chimney and why it would take so long to put out the fire.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 30, 2015)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Yeah nobody (well maybe I am but not based on any factual information) is stating the homeowner intentionally set the fire to kill the dude. I'm just questioning how someone could without immediately knowing someone was in the chimney and why it would take so long to put out the fire.


Simple.  Lousy SA.  Lack of attention to detail.  Two very real, contagious and prolific diseases.

LL


----------



## Rapid (Nov 30, 2015)

Smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Nov 30, 2015)

Who lights fires at 3pm in California?


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 30, 2015)

....and now the family will sue and win   :wall:


----------



## medicchick (Nov 30, 2015)

The Hate Ape said:


> Who lights fires at 3pm in California?


I would, mid 50's temps combined with having been gone for the last 24 hours.


----------



## Rapid (Nov 30, 2015)

These kinds of assholes are just too fucking stupid. Had the homeowner not lit the chimney, this douche would've still been killed while using his toaster in the shower the following week.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 30, 2015)

Rapid said:


> These kinds of assholes are just too fucking stupid. Had the homeowner not lit the chimney, this douche would've still been killed while using his toaster in the shower the following week.



No because ... chimney.  Know what I mean...  he would have gone into dehydration and starvation in the nice brick coffin in which he was encased.


----------



## Rapid (Nov 30, 2015)

x SF med said:


> No because ... chimney.  Know what I mean...  he would have gone into dehydration and starvation in the nice brick coffin in which he was encased.



I was assuming an alternate ending where the homeowner gets tired of the noise and calls the police instead of lighting the chimney. :die:

You can let these idiots go back into the wild, but they're just waiting to pick up a Darwin Award. Frankly, I'm surprised Cody made it to 19 years of age. I guess his life expectancy started to drop off as soon as he left high school (AKA day care).


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 30, 2015)

If the homeowner new for a fact that the idiot "bungler" was stuck in his chimney, lighting a fire could have, and probably did cause the death of the individual. This was some really poor judgement all the way around, IMHO. YMMV.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 30, 2015)

x SF med said:


> No because ... chimney.  Know what I mean...  he would have gone into dehydration and starvation in the nice brick coffin in which he was encased.


 
...Until Santy Claus pushed him out the bottom like a cleaning patch in a rifle bore


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 30, 2015)

I will say that it gives a whole new meaning to "I smoked that fool".


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 30, 2015)

If the idiot was already dehydrated and passed out from sleep deprivation or shock from any injuries he may have sustained, then it's altogether possible that the homeowner wouldn't have known he was there.  If the homeowner walked away for a moment after first lighting the fire (make a head call, put up groceries, pour some scotch), then he may not have heard when the screaming first started, assuming he started screaming as soon as the first tendrils of smoke tickled his whiskers.  If it took him a minute or two to come to, damage was already done and it may have been too late by the time he started with the yowling.  However, these are all what-if's that aren't going to be answered until the autopsy is complete and all the statements have been given to investigators.  

As far as I'm concerned, he was a goddamned idiot that managed to get himself killed.  Nobody held him at gunpoint and forced him down that chimney, just like there wasn't a pack of hot dogs waiting at the bottom so he could feed his starving children.  No pity from me.


----------



## medicchick (Dec 1, 2015)

He was still alive when the fire department got there and tried to get him out, there was only so much that could be done.  It's not like the home owner waited until he was done screaming to put the fire out.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Dec 1, 2015)

If I heard screaming coming from INSIDE my chimney, I would stoke the fire.  Whatever the fuck is up there, ain't supposed to be, therefore DIE.


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 1, 2015)

Poor Lemmiwinks...


----------



## AWP (Dec 1, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> Poor Lemmiwinks...



This deserves more likes.


----------



## Frank S. (Dec 1, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> That's fucked up man.



Well, what if...? If Caldwell was diabetic. And it started smelling like caramel corn in the house... 

"Alas, poor Yorick,
he was delicious"


----------



## Gunz (Dec 1, 2015)

For the first time today I learned what a Lemmiwinks was. I even listened to the Lemmiwinks song. I have been to the river, Reverend...I have been baptised. And I will never be the same again.


----------



## JBS (Dec 1, 2015)

Terrible.  Sad waste of a life.   B&E shouldn't have equaled a death sentence.

Still, who to blame?  I doubt a man stuck upside down in brick can generate much force to yell loudly enough to have alerted the residents/.


----------

